# Building an offset smoker



## bbq bubba (Apr 29, 2007)

Since i couldn't smoke this weekend, thought i'd start working on my smoker. Found a couple gems in the garbage and thought they belonged together




after a lot of research (thanks Gunslinger and Chris) started some assembly, here's the opening cut out btwn the SFB and the smoke chamber









No welder here (i'm a woodworker) so nuts n bolts for now, may have it welded at a later date, here's the 2 units put together, got quite a nice opening fot the heat n smoke to travel thru

will update later today


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 29, 2007)

Lookin good so far Bubba....do keep us updated !! I love watching a build come together


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 29, 2007)

I got a couple of broken images, but the first one came through. So far so good. 
I hope I can be of some help to some of you. I have been working on my smoker for about 10 years and I learn something about it, either from *IT*, or from here. I certainly am no expert nor am I a professional metal-smith by any stretch of the imagination. My stuff never turns out with the perfect cuts, or welds, but just about everything I build is at least functional. To me, that's what matters. There is always time to improve it, once basic design and functionality is achieved.
DIYer's, give yourself a pat on the back. There's something to be said about what you are doing. Take pride. There's nothing more satisfying than when you eat the first thing you smoke on a monster that you created.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

It's looking good Bubba! Bet that thing will give you plenty of room!

I wish I could get access to mine ...


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 29, 2007)

looking good so far, i wish i could get to work on mine some more at work. i thought real seriously today of buying the char-griller pro. they have them for $139.99, with the sfb at a grocery store here. the grill part (w/o the sfb) is $129.00. crazy, eh? i might just get one and mod the hell out of it. then work on mine as i can, and give one of them away.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris, great price on the CG, i'd get one for that price in a flash, they work very well with minor mods
question for you.............how did your barrell hold the heat with the thin metal? i saw u insulated at one point but not goin with that, just hopin to hold 200-250 on a nice sunny, warm day, ty in advance for answers and advice


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 30, 2007)

looks like those parts are made for each other...

here is my new project(as long as the missus doesnt find out about it..lol)

bad pic from the owner but the basics are there

oh and Bubba, i believe Kroeger's is now stocking the CG... now sure of the price cuz the missus told me to keep walking when i saw them..lol


----------



## squeezy (Apr 30, 2007)

Good project you got going Bubba ... looking forward to seeing you cook something with it.


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 30, 2007)

it held 225-250Â° pretty good. i just had to have (to me) too big a fire going. i still keep a big fire going, but not as big as i was. make sense? i now use about 1/2 -3/4 of the charcoal/wood as i was before the insulation install. 
i mainly decided to build a new one for several reasons: 1. because i can :) 2. bigger firebox 3. give mine to a guy at work that has an old worn out (read going to trash pile) grill only 4. want one nicer looking than what i have now.
 i will put the insulation on the new one too, but make it better looking when done.


----------



## msmith (Apr 30, 2007)

Looking pretty good so far Bubba look forward to seeing all the good food coming off it. Are you gonna use all wood or a combo of wood and charcoil. Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## teacup13 (May 8, 2007)

hey bubba, do you have any idea what the your firebox started its life out as? 

my new project got nixed because after careful inspection, i would have to change the bottom barrel... so instead of fixing the project i was going to do, i am just going to build a new one...


----------



## bbq bubba (May 8, 2007)

Hey Jeff, started out as a Brinkman grill king. Heavy gage box with heat shield and nice adj. vent. will cap off the top vent and build a new charcoal box but a good find. Might as well update while i'm here...
Got the fire box mounted to the drum and sealed with a high temp roping material, main grate cut to size, 4"vent stack purchased but not mounted, still need warming shelf and a baffle at the heat chamber, a front work shelf, new tires and some paint but it's getting there, keep u updated


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 8, 2007)

Have been looking for some expanded metal pieces for charcoal rack, some shelves, etc. Ran into a guy today who gave me a whole sheet!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




No charge, just wants some Q, so it looks like i'll be movin forward this weekend


----------



## msmith (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice score Bubba.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 8, 2007)

Way to go Bubba!


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 8, 2007)

Very, very cool Bubba......can't wait to check it out. !!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 26, 2007)

Finally got a chance to work on the smoker last nite, took some of that expanded metal and built a charcoal bin for the sfb




The idea is to keep the coals elevated off the bottom and keep them from smothering as a long smoke can make a lot of ash. This will sit a little higher than the original grate and will provide a much better air flow.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Bubba ... that's startin' look like a real BBQ!

I enjoy updates, keep em' comin'!


----------



## triple b (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice work Bubba.
Keep the updates and pics comin'


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 26, 2007)

Lookin' Good Bubba!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Ain't gonna be long before ya got'er fired up'n smokin'!!...

Got a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ... Are you gonna put a divider in the charcoal bin kinda like this?...








Just a thought...Start the burn at one end and it'd burn across and around the bend and then back across the other side (kind of a U-shaped burn path)...

Wouldn't that give you longer burn times??...

Like I said...Just a thought... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Coley, did think about something like that, have seen that on other forums, box is only 10"x 12", not sure it would be worthwhile but i'll take your input.
BTW, impressed with your knowledge on the italian offset smoker thread, i had some of the same ideas but you made them crystal clear...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Keep up the good work!


----------

